

The monk tax - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/13776333966/the-monk-tax

======
lazerwalker
"In the modern world, if you want to check out from the turbulence of day-to-
day life to focus deeply on something, but not in a religious way, and do so
surrounded by a few kindred souls, the place to do that is a university."

Is it, though? I agree 100% that it _should_ be, but modern academia is so
mired in political drama that it's hard to make that argument without doing
something about the systemic "publish or perish" mindset and the fear of
administrative retribution for publishing overly-controversial research.

